# FS: Curvier Bichirs $5 Or Trade



## zoidberg (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi

I've update the price of the curvier bichirs. I'm pricing them so they can go to a good tank. I originally paid $15 each for them 3 months ago, I'm concerned that it may be possible they become food for other fish in my tank.

I've priced them very reasonably, WILL ONLY SELL ALL FOUR TOGETHER. I doubt you will find curvier bichirs anywhere for $5 a bichir. They're currently 3-4 inches in length.

*Also willing to trade for a pleco that isn't the common variety. Must be 2"+ or other fishing willing to hear offers.
*

Link to more pictures on my craigslist ad Fish Curvier Bichirs - $5

















Can text me at 778-eight eight six-5773 or pm me


----------



## zoidberg (Oct 4, 2015)

Bump... Bichirs still available


----------



## zoidberg (Oct 4, 2015)

Bump... Updated price, need them moved to a good tank.


----------



## Dogface Puffer (Oct 7, 2015)

pm sent.....awaiting reply


----------



## zoidberg (Oct 4, 2015)

they're still available. dogface said his tank wasn't compatible with them.


----------



## zoidberg (Oct 4, 2015)

*bump... still available, LOOKING FOR TRADES. SEND ME PM WITH OFFERS*


----------



## zoidberg (Oct 4, 2015)

Pending pickup today


----------



## zoidberg (Oct 4, 2015)

The person couldn't make it out today, still for sale


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

you coming this way i would take them!!


----------



## zoidberg (Oct 4, 2015)

maybe do some site seeing in vancouver, or have a friend drop by  didnt realize how far agassiz was until i googled a moment ago lol


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Far lol 1 hr maybe meet in mission?


----------



## zoidberg (Oct 4, 2015)

mrbob said:


> Far lol 1 hr maybe meet in mission?


Sorry, not worth the drive for $20. It'll cost me close to half on gas.


----------



## zoidberg (Oct 4, 2015)

Bump.. Still available


----------



## jaydee (Apr 25, 2014)

i would love to take them but im scare my bichir i have now will eat them


----------

